# Report: Bucks extend GM Hammond contract



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> A person with knowledge of the situation tells The Associated Press that the Milwaukee Bucks have extended the contract of general manager John Hammond through the 2017-18 season.
> 
> It's an extra year on Hammond's contract and the plan is for him to continue to serve as a consultant after that while assistant GM Justin Zanik takes over the main front office duties. The person spoke on condition of anonymity because the Bucks have not announced the move.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2016/news/06/30/report-bucks-extend-general-manager-hammond-contract/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------

